
How We Built an Online Course That Generated $120,679 in 5 Days - jaboutboul
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/how-we-built-online-course
======
xiaoma
> _" a few weeks ago, we wrapped up the first six-week run."_

> _" We put a lot of work into this course, and while we didn’t use any
> developer or product team time on it, we tied up our marketing resources for
> several months working on it."_

In that case, $120k doesn't seem so impressive unless the company didn't have
many productive uses of its marketing team.

------
matt_wulfeck
When there's a gold rush, the money is in selling shovels.

